
Angular 2 coming to Java, Python and PHP - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/angular-2-coming-to-java-python-the-first-multi-language-full-stack-platform/
======
vfc1
Its really exciting for this possibility. On the other hand, i am really
convinced at this time that Javascript is a better language specially with
ES6+, and that the node runtime is a better environment in terms of ease of
use (developer ergonomics), performance, the fact that its thread safe (at the
application level) by design and modular (via CommonJs).

I hope this does not mean in a few years that we are running Angular inside
Websphere, but it might be the case.

------
vfc1
The PHP reference is found in Github ->
[https://github.com/angular/universal/issues/281](https://github.com/angular/universal/issues/281)

And this is the Java issue, there is already a POC ->
[https://github.com/angular/universal/issues/280](https://github.com/angular/universal/issues/280)

